# Critique My Flat & Jumping



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have time for a full critique right now but in the video you're posting on the wrong diagonal. 
You want to post with the outside leg, not the inside.
:]


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea, I just relized that when I rewatched the video.Thanks!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't have time for a full critique, but you guys look pretty good! For the hunter flat, you want longer reins. Loose reins show the judge how well behaved and easy your horse is (evenif he's not) For EQ the reins look fine though


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

im not an english person so i dont know anything about it, but george is very handsome and you two look good together.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I think george is a lovely guy very flashy he just needs some fine tuning! I think if you get him using himself properly he will look great! right now he looks like he is just going along with no real motive! Also, like other stated you are on the wrong diagnol! I think with some more practice you two will do fine


----------



## bainnes babies (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I live in Ireland, and teach riding (it's all english riding here) I am not familiar with the standard there, but here, if i was giving you a lesson (and i mean this in as nice a way as possible) I would tell you that you are relying on your reins/or balancing on them a bit too much, your hands should just look a bit more relaxed. there should be a straight line at all times from your elbow, through your wrist and hands, along the reins right to the bit. Your hands could be a little lower, and shouldn't move up and down so much with your movement. 
There should also be a straight line from your ear, through your shoulder, hips to your heel, so i cant tell really well from the short video, but i think you need to sit a bit more forward in the saddle. as you go up and donw, think more like forward and back with your belly button, instead of up and donw. when you land in the saddle you should sit in the middle of the saddle instead of the back of it, and you only need to rise a tiny amount for working trot (normal) that way when you want to get your horse working better and using himself more, you can use your seat-to rise a bit higher-and so to get a longer step from him. Again, i cannot tell much from the short video, but those are basic english positions as we use here and also in England.
Your horse is really pretty, good luck in your competition!!! I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

First I want to say that I think your horse is really cute!! 
I agree with the above poster that it looks like you are balancing on your reins, think of putting the weight in your elbows and having nice light hands, also soften your shoulders a bit, they seem kind of tight. Your also pumping a lot at the walk. The only other thing I see is that his nose is to the outside a lot - open your inside rein and get that nose in!
Im sure there will be other people with better advice, but good luck at your show!


----------



## MegaBraden (Jun 27, 2009)

I really dont ride much, but overal you look great!


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Give your horse some rein, some lunge work with no reins and stirrups would really help. Bring your leg back and under you, and you look like you're not breathing..don't be so tense. O/f your leg has slipped back and you seem to just be standing in your stirrups, i would try to bring them up a hole or two and see how they feel for you since everyone likes different things but technically they should be shorter then what they are now. 
Your horse is very cute by the way.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Not much to say here but you have to notice when you're on the wrong diagnol at a show or, usually, you automatically don't place.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't critique jumping because I haven't jumped in a year  but for the flat, you will want looser reigns and hold your elbows closer to your body and don't brace your arms. Also, you are posting on the wrong diagonal. Try not to arch your lower back, sit up straight but not stiff. Relax your thighs, put the weight in your heels, and keep your toes parallel, not facing out.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think you should rock ur hips back more in the 2pt. keep wider hands. This will also help get his head in a frame. Make sure ur on the right diagnol to help ur horse balance. Try to keep ur heels down. and bring ur elbows back to u at times they look like they are wayyy too forward. try to follow with ur seat. make sure u know the difference between a following seat and a resisting seat. ur upper body looiks really stiff wich is making ur elbows really stiff. try to be active in every part in ur body, not stiff. But good job i think with time u guys will be better than u already are lol.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Lola girl, I've heard you mention "put his head in a frame" on two or three critiques. A "frame" is worthless, especially if you force it with your hands. Collection and a "frame" comes from the hind end, to the nack, through the neck, when the horse is using itself correctly, it's head will come in.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Lola girl, I've heard you mention "put his head in a frame" on two or three critiques. A "frame" is worthless, especially if you force it with your hands. Collection and a "frame" comes from the hind end, to the nack, through the neck, when the horse is using itself correctly, it's head will come in.


 I am not saying to force it I am saying to incourage it. First buy aving them push themselves into the bridle and fill up the reins without being heavy in the hand.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

First thing you need to do is relax, you look pretty tense with your upper body- specifically your hands/arms. Try to get your horse to bend around your legs- he seems stiff as a board.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im no expert, but I think your heels could be a little more down over the jump, you also could release a little more. Thats it really, your quite good!


----------

